# Peach Tree



## RORY12553 (Feb 4, 2012)

Brother in law has a peach tree he wants cut down. Same set up as an apple as far as how it grows. I know apple is very good wood to burn wondering if a peach tree is too? Anybody ever use it?


----------



## CTYank (Feb 4, 2012)

Nope, never burnt any myself. From what I hear, as fuelwood it's just peachy.


----------



## RORY12553 (Feb 4, 2012)

CTYank said:
			
		

> Nope, never burnt any myself. From what I hear, as fuelwood it's just peachy.



Didn't realize we had comedians on here too! LOL good one!


----------



## mywaynow (Feb 4, 2012)

Got a bunch of Pear tree wood a couple years ago.  That stuff was rock hard.  Some of the crotches wouldn't split, they would explode.  28 ton splitter would grunt for a second and that BAM!  Chunks a flyin'.  Very dense wood, sure to burn hot.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 4, 2012)

Generally speaking, fruit trees make good firewood. The difficult part is there is not much wood from each tree and it tends to be a bit crooked. Still, it burns nicely.


----------



## 48rob (Feb 4, 2012)

I just cut down, and up, a peach tree yesterday...but it will be a year or two before I can tell you how well it burns...
The apple I cut a year ago however, is burning very well!

Rob


----------



## The Beagler (Feb 4, 2012)

It burns just fine.  Very aromatic.  Haven't burned any for a long time.


----------



## Wood Duck (Feb 4, 2012)

Peaches are related to cherries so if I had to guess, I'd guess the wood would be similar to cherry.


----------



## The Beagler (Feb 4, 2012)

Wood Duck said:
			
		

> Peaches are related to cherries so if I had to guess, I'd guess the wood would be similar to cherry.



I think it smells a lot like cherry when it burns.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't burned peach, but I'd like to try it on a smoker.  I took an down a 15' apple tree last spring and split it.  I left the wood on a rack all summer uncovered on the side of the driveway against the house foundation.  That apple burned fine this winter.  It was a little small, but burned nice and hot.  I would expect peach to be the same.  Probably could sell it by the bag to the grilling folks out there.


----------



## geoxman (Feb 5, 2012)

> I think it smells a lot like cherry when it burns.



It has quite a different aroma. I only use charcoal as a starter in my cooker and I use wood only for the cook/smoke. I have a 3.9 cubic foot fuel box and it would take too much $ in charcoal, plus I have no idea what chemicals are in commercial charcoal. I like the mixture of oak and peach with most white meats and it is one of my favorites to cook with. That being said, you could make some decent money selling it to some Q guys in your area, or use it as fuel for the stove. It burns hot and long. good luck


----------



## jeromehdmc (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd advertise it. I cut up a couple small dead peach trees last year. Saved some for smoking and put a small pile for sale on Craigslist. It sold right away....probably should have put a higher price on it.


----------

